# My Giant



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

LoooKKKK its a giant!


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice Giant, but it would look better on the road.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Yes, I agree, Although right now the snow on the ground prevents it


----------



## YetiArc1 (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks good, but the 2004 with clear coat paint is sweet!! Is that a X-large?? I have a hybrid TCR as well as my 04 TCR 0. Watch out though....my hybrid fork has a lot of play in it!! Guess the ahead system isn't all it's set out to be.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Yes, I have seen the new o4's and they are pretty sweet, but for what I picked up this frame for I could not turn it down. Yes, Its a XL.  Thats too bad that it happened to your Hybrid TCR. Although I see it didn't stop you from buying a TCR 0.  Also, isn't there a way to replace the internal headset, when I first got mine it came with a little diagram of how it worked, and it looked as if it was serviceable. Oh well, just enjoy it while it lasts, like everything in life


----------



## undertrained (Dec 17, 2002)

*giant*

Picture of my tcr1


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

*Your Giant dealer can get a replacement headset*

The LBS I work at sells Giant. Your Giant dealer should be able to get a replacement headset without any problem. While you're at it, order an extra rear derailleur dropout for each bike. That way if you bend one, you won't have to wait for one to be ordered and shipped. I ordered 2 for my NRS-1 as well as an extra headset.



YetiArc1 said:


> Looks good, but the 2004 with clear coat paint is sweet!! Is that a X-large?? I have a hybrid TCR as well as my 04 TCR 0. Watch out though....my hybrid fork has a lot of play in it!! Guess the ahead system isn't all it's set out to be.


----------



## Hereford Flyer (Aug 12, 2002)

*How to service TCR Composite headset*



FTF said:


> Also, isn't there a way to replace the internal headset, when I first got mine it came with a little diagram of how it worked, and it looked as if it was serviceable. Oh well, just enjoy it while it lasts, like everything in life


You can service the headset quite easily. Have done it a few times on my own TCR composite frame. I suppose the only servicable part are the two bearing units everything else just needs cleaning/wiping. Once you have stripped the headset just do the following:-

1. With a very small flat ended screwdriver gently prise off the two soft bearing seals on each bearing unit (they come off very easily with no damage). You then have access to the captive ball bearings. 
2. Next flush them out with WD40 or some other solvent. Then let them dry off. Pump in some fresh grease from both sides, giving them a spin to work in the grease. 
3. Put the seals back in place give them a few more spins and clean up any excess grease. 
4. Then re-assemble the headset. 

Logically the bottom bearing gets the most dirt, especially in wet conditions so keep any eye on it.


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

NOT WD40!!! I haven't been inside the headset bearings yet but if they are like rollerblade bearings they have a plastic retainer. WD40 will eat that plastic (it's a napthalene base.) Use TriFlow, it's a teflon/silicone based lube that is safe on plastic. Flush out the bearing, pack it with your favorite grase and go.


----------



## Bananaman (Nov 20, 2002)

*TCR1 Headset Noise*



Tig said:


> The LBS I work at sells Giant. Your Giant dealer should be able to get a replacement headset without any problem. While you're at it, order an extra rear derailleur dropout for each bike. That way if you bend one, you won't have to wait for one to be ordered and shipped. I ordered 2 for my NRS-1 as well as an extra headset.


Tig, I'd like to ask for some advice if I may. I have a Giant TCR1 composite. When I lean heavily on my bars and rock from side to side (stationary or moving) there is a noticeable knocking/clicking noise which seems to be coming from the headset. I used to have this problem before which was cured after tightening my front Ksyrium wheel bearings. Lately it isnt that and appears to be coming from the headset. Any ideas?


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

*Giants need more grease*

Try removing one handlebar clamp bolt at a time and putting a thin layer of grease on the threads. You may have to do the same for the steerer clamp bolts as well. If you feel comfortable with removing the fork, add some grease to the headset bearings. Even sealed bearings could use a little grease on their outer surfaces to eliminate noises. Also, put a very thin layer of grease on each side of the fork's dropouts. This alone has cured many front end noise problems I've encountered. 

I've noticed that Giant doesn't always use enough grease during assembly, especially on the bottom bracket threads. Grease keeps things quiet and allows torque to be applied with a less risk of stripping threads.




Bananaman said:


> Tig, I'd like to ask for some advice if I may. I have a Giant TCR1 composite. When I lean heavily on my bars and rock from side to side (stationary or moving) there is a noticeable knocking/clicking noise which seems to be coming from the headset. I used to have this problem before which was cured after tightening my front Ksyrium wheel bearings. Lately it isnt that and appears to be coming from the headset. Any ideas?


----------



## Bananaman (Nov 20, 2002)

*Noises*

Thanks Tig. I slipped the steerer off the frame last night and cleaned/greased everything up. There doesnt appear to be anymore noise . Another reader mentioned 'pumping in some fresh grease' into his headset bearing. I presume he has the type you can dismantle whereas mine are sealed or am I mistaken? I have similar sealed bearings on my Ksyrium wheels. The front ones started squeaking after a long wet ride until I took them out and soaked them in gear oil. Dont know if the oil penetrated but I get the occasional squeak now and then.

best regards




Tig said:


> Try removing one handlebar clamp bolt at a time and putting a thin layer of grease on the threads. You may have to do the same for the steerer clamp bolts as well. If you feel comfortable with removing the fork, add some grease to the headset bearings. Even sealed bearings could use a little grease on their outer surfaces to eliminate noises. Also, put a very thin layer of grease on each side of the fork's dropouts. This alone has cured many front end noise problems I've encountered.
> 
> I've noticed that Giant doesn't always use enough grease during assembly, especially on the bottom bracket threads. Grease keeps things quiet and allows torque to be applied with a less risk of stripping threads.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Bananaman said:


> Tig, I'd like to ask for some advice if I may. I have a Giant TCR1 composite. When I lean heavily on my bars and rock from side to side (stationary or moving) there is a noticeable knocking/clicking noise which seems to be coming from the headset. I used to have this problem before which was cured after tightening my front Ksyrium wheel bearings. Lately it isnt that and appears to be coming from the headset. Any ideas?



I too have a Giant, the TCR C2. It has the exact same noise pattern coming from the headset, and it has gotten progressively worse. The LBS recommended the grease the screws as TIG suggested. Have a scheduled "fit" session, may have the LBS do the work, as the bike is only about 60 days old.

Will try to post follow-up after work is done.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

3 years later and giants are still having this problem????


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> 3 years later and giants are still having this problem????



Seem to be. I was just looking for a solution and the old thread came up. Just loosened and retightened the bolts. I'll see if it did any good tomorrow?


----------

